# Learned to shampoo my seats today 🤗



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay for a lot of you guys it may seem ridiculous someone doesn't know how to shampoo seats, but I didn't. Car detailers want at least $100 dollars to do the job.

Lucky I found a great video online, which I thought to share. &#128515;

It took me around 30 minutes, a microfiber towel, and a bottle of upholstery cleaner to do my entire car.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

At $200 an hour I should be in the car detailing business.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> At $200 an hour I should be in the car detailing business.


I see a lot of retired dudes rent out the car wash area of gas stations and run a car cleaning and detail shop out of it.

Mostly they just sit around bbq, drink beer, and bull shit but they do seem to make good money with a steady stream of customers.


----------



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

The white suds always turn to poopoo brown, such a glamorous job.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I hate to tell you, that video is absolutely horrible.

The guy is using a rotary tool to shampoo the surface of the seats!!!

How many wash cycles do you think that will go through before it starts looking ratty? No doubt it is a FAST way to get dirt from seats, but its destructive.

A better solution is to use carpet/upholstery cleaner solution, hand massage with a soft cloth, and a shop vac to remove the liquid. Keep doing this over and over until the seats are clean. Power tools on upholstery, no!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I hate to tell you, that video is absolutely horrible.
> 
> The guy is using a rotary tool to shampoo the surface of the seats!!!
> 
> ...


He said to use a microfiber cloth then proceeds to bring out his giant electric tooth brush &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> He said to use a microfiber cloth then proceeds to bring out his giant electric tooth brush &#128514;


A pax told me to use a microfiber cloth with Magic Eraser to clean the windows, so they don't get streaky. I haven't tried it yet, though.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> A pax told me to use a microfiber cloth with Magic Eraser to clean the windows, so they don't get streaky. I haven't tried it yet, though.


Noooo dont do that!

If you windows are internally tinted that may be fine, but if the tint is film on the inside both microfiber and magic eraser will scratch/dull the surface.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Noooo dont do that!
> 
> If you windows are internally tinted that may be fine, but if the tint is film on the inside both microfiber and magic eraser will scratch/dull the surface.


Good to know, thanks. The only tint on my windows is the factory tint. It's the front window that gets the little, annoying streaks sometimes from Windex wipes.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Good to know, thanks. The only tint on my windows is the factory tint. It's the front window that gets the little, annoying streaks sometimes from Windex wipes.


When you clean windows you have to wipe until dry( &#128514; I know poop joke) otherwise you will have streaks.That's why windex wipes do not work properly.

To pax: 
"Make sure yo ass on that plastic!!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When you clean windows you have to wipe until dry( &#128514; I know poop joke) otherwise you will have streaks.That's why windex wipes do not work properly.
> 
> To pax:
> "Make sure yo ass on that plastic!!"
> ...


Is that really your seat cover?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay for a lot of you guys it may seem ridiculous someone doesn't know how to shampoo seats, but I didn't. Car detailers want at least $100 dollars to do the job.
> 
> Lucky I found a great video online, which I thought to share. &#128515;
> 
> ...


I found a great way to avoid having to do this....

Buy a car that has leather.... Thereby i actually saved 30 mins of my life.... Hell yeah.. score!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good to know, thanks. The only tint on my windows is the factory tint. It's the front window that gets the little, annoying streaks sometimes from Windex wipes.


What I find to be very effective is old school. Use a glass cleaner and use newspaper to wipe it off. Clean and no streaks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What I find to be very effective is old school. Use a glass cleaner and use newspaper to wipe it off. Clean and no streaks.


I thought of that, but then I'd actually have to buy a newspaper.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I thought of that, but then I'd actually have to buy a newspaper.


Yeah but buy one and it will last you 2 months!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What I find to be very effective is old school. Use a glass cleaner and use newspaper to wipe it off. Clean and no streaks.


What is newspaper?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Is that really your seat cover?


Yep just put it in today. It's actually a dog cover, I've been asking every other pax how they feel about it and so far so good. I have the nice seat covers going in the front on the way in the mail.

Also I noticed I get down rated by poor pax because my car is too nice. I'm hoping the liner will give off a cheaper impression.



Dekero said:


> I found a great way to avoid having to do this....
> 
> Buy a car that has leather.... Thereby i actually saved 30 mins of my life.... Hell yeah.. score!!!


Leather requires a lot more work than this. My seats where relatively clean, I just wanted them back to factory perfect.

Leather will crack if not properly treated and gouges.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep just put it in today. It's actually a dog cover, I've been asking every other pax how they feel about it and so far so good. I have the nice seat covers going in the front on the way in the mail.
> 
> Also I noticed I get down rated by poor pax because my car is too nice. I'm hoping the liner will give off a cheaper impression.


I wonder how the business pax feel about it. That's good you haven't received complaints yet. I have many pax comment how they like my vehicle.

But I know, like you, there are others, the poor ones, who are annoyed it's nice. It's not new, but it looks newer, especially when I get a car wash.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I wonder how the business pax feel about it. That's good you haven't received complaints yet. I have many pax comment how they like my vehicle.
> 
> But I know, like you, there are others, the poor ones, who are annoyed it's nice. It's not new, but it looks newer, especially when I get a car wash.


I get a lot of compliments on my car, some even ask if they were upgraded to luxury but they don't tip for it, so they get doggy liner.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> When you clean windows you have to wipe until dry


Exactly. I use liquid car polish (not wax) to clean the windows. No streaks and it leaves the windows totally clear as if they weren't there.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly. I use liquid car polish (not wax) to clean the windows. No streaks and it leaves the windows totally clear as if they weren't there.


Does that have a similar effect as rainx?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Does that have a similar effect as rainx?


No, the polish just cuts through the grime; it doesn't have any water repellent effect.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1. Fabric waterproof spray

Or

2. Leather scotch guard

I’ve dropped tikka sauce on my suede shoes it pretty much wiped off. No stains.


might be worth it to get the sprays to treat the fabric so shiet just rolls off.

Need reapplication of course.

or

3. seat covers

play to preemptively prevent vs reacting after the fact.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Polish ≠ wax. Polish is a mild abrasive used to clean surfaces and remove oxidation. Wax and other sealants are used as a barrier to protect against UV rays, water, dirt etc.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 1. Fabric waterproof spray
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


First shampoo in 40,000 miles...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I like to use SOS pad on my outside windows every so often as it clears all the grime as well.. the fine grain stainless steel wool pad is awesome for getting stuff off glass and making it shine like new


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay for a lot of you guys it may seem ridiculous someone doesn't know how to shampoo seats, but I didn't. Car detailers want at least $100 dollars to do the job.
> 
> Lucky I found a great video online, which I thought to share. &#128515;
> 
> ...


They have some GREAT VIDEOS on line !

Even Recipies to make Superrior cleaning agents.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I hate to tell you, that video is absolutely horrible.
> 
> The guy is using a rotary tool to shampoo the surface of the seats!!!
> 
> ...


I have been cleaning cars and doing body work for over ten years and sometimes you absolutely need a rotary tool and vacuum. Depending on the kind of fabric you are dealing with and the stain, a rotary tool can cut your time 75%. I worked for high end luxury dealerships like Infiniti, Porsche Audi and Volvo and they all had rotary tools on hand for interior and exterior detailing.

the trick is actually knowing how to use them to your advantage without causing damage. Of course a rotary can cause damage when left in a single spot on high rpm, the trick is to keep moving so it doesn't heat up too much. And you're missing one major tool: a high power air source.

and it's not 200hr. I charged $50 an hour or $200 for a four hour full detail which is the going rate. Of course detail guys will price gouge on interior details for commercial clients, we hate customers like you. We'd rather be doing paint work not cleaning puke out of your minimum wage nanny mobiles.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> I have been cleaning cars and doing body work for over ten years and sometimes you absolutely need a rotary tool and vacuum. Depending on the kind of fabric you are dealing with and the stain, a rotary tool can cut your time 75%. I worked for high end luxury dealerships like Infiniti, Porsche Audi and Volvo and they all had rotary tools on hand for interior and exterior detailing.
> 
> the trick is actually knowing how to use them to your advantage without causing damage. Of course a rotary can cause damage when left in a single spot on high rpm, the trick is to keep moving so it doesn't heat up too much. And you're missing one major tool: a high power air source.
> 
> and it's not 200hr. I charged $50 an hour or $200 for a four hour full detail which is the going rate. Of course detail guys will price gouge on interior details for commercial clients, we hate customers like you. We'd rather be doing paint work not cleaning puke out of your minimum wage nanny mobiles.


Dont worry you will never see a customer like me, I refuse to pay a trumped up janitor $50/hour. Also most of us average at least $20/hour on here. So please keep the patronizing comments to yourself.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Dont worry you will never see a customer like me, I refuse to pay a trumped up janitor $50/hour. Also most of us average at least $20/hour on here. So please keep the patronizing comments to yourself.


+1, don't bag us drivers. We are the 1%, the gifted program of employees, the Deep State of the economy.#notjanitors


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Been using this stuff for a little while on my exterior windows to get rid of water spots.

Works wonders. If you have really stubborn etched water spots, this stuff with a DA Sander with a buffing pad will have the glass spotless.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> A pax told me to use a microfiber cloth with Magic Eraser to clean the windows, so they don't get streaky. I haven't tried it yet, though.


Don't use magic eraser on the inside if you have tint.



doyousensehumor said:


> Noooo dont do that!
> 
> If you windows are internally tinted that may be fine, but if the tint is film on the inside both microfiber and magic eraser will scratch/dull the surface.


The microfiber shouldn't. I use them on mine all the time, never had an issue.

No ammonia based window cleaner on tint either.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Dont worry you will never see a customer like me, I refuse to pay a trumped up janitor $50/hour. Also most of us average at least $20/hour on here. So please keep the patronizing comments to yourself.


You clearly have no idea the skill that goes into doing body work or you grossly overestimate the ability required to be a janitor; again we're on an Uber forum so I'm not sure what the answer is. I also believe that the *average* pay for an Uber driver is closer to $4/hr after expenses and not $20/hr; not everyone lives in a city and this is not 2013.
I should also note that the average pay for a janitor has gone up in recent years and the demand for body work will continue to rise with more and more subpar Uber drivers hitting the road every day.

but in reality*I think you missed the sarcasm in the original post so I will try to make it more obvious in the post.*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You clearly have no idea the skill that goes into doing body work or you grossly overestimate the ability required to be a janitor; again we're on an Uber forum so I'm not sure what the answer is. I also believe that the *average* pay for an Uber driver is closer to $4/hr after expenses and not $20/hr; not everyone lives in a city and this is not 2013.
> I should also note that the average pay for a janitor has gone up in recent years and the demand for body work will continue to rise with more and more subpar Uber drivers hitting the road every day.
> 
> but in reality*I think you missed the sarcasm in the original post so I will try to make it more obvious in the post.*


"_Of course detail guys will price gouge on interior details for commercial clients, we hate customers like you. We'd rather be doing paint work not cleaning puke out of your minimum wage nanny mobiles"_

Sarcasm or not that is very condescending to drivers as a whole. Also you're not doing body work when you clean seats, hence trumped up janitor, so stop screaming.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Acidpolice said:


> The white suds always turn to poopoo brown, such a glamorous job.


Tuff Stuff cleans fabric cleaner for car seats takes out stains and cleans very well, same principle in the video is used.


----------



## Acidpolice (Apr 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Tuff Stuff cleans fabric cleaner for car seats takes out stains and cleans very well, same principle in the video is used.


Ya, it was brown from the period blood pools (or anal injury?) and streaks that i routinely encountered. I would scrub the seats and then wipe it up with paper towels. It was like wiping the collective butt of all my passengers. God bless Disney workers.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What I find to be very effective is old school. Use a glass cleaner and use newspaper to wipe it off. Clean and no streaks.


Why bother with windex, we used to put gasoline on the newspaper!

Recently for my cloth interior I've switched to Oxiclean. The bottle has a stiff brush with a few Utterly Useless®️ flexible bristles on top. Does get everyone's "purple drank" stains out without ripping the cloth apart.


----------

